# Well, I got myself into some trouble.



## thegreazykrueger (Oct 27, 2016)

On my way from Colorado to Texas I was busted with four ounces of pot and two hits LSD. The pot is a misdemeanor, but the acid is a felony. So it looks like a might be doing some time in the future. Six months to a year in Texas State Jail. I'm not sure if I want to just take the time (that way I can get back on the road faster) or try to fight for some kind of probation, which will no doubt take longer. Either way, this is a HUGE roadblock and I just want to be done with it so I can start travelling again. I'm stuck in this backwoods Texas town until my court date and god knows how fucking long that could take. FUCK


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear that man..I hate Texas, and was just debating whether or not I want to go through to get to Nola. Looks like I'm going around this time, good luck and keep your head up


----------



## Mankini (Oct 27, 2016)

Youre out on bail? Stop by the public defenders as often as you can and see if theyll work out a nice deal for you. Squeaky wheelz get probation.


----------



## tacology (Oct 27, 2016)

That's horrible dude.. But, what's done is done. You do have your two options though. I would just try to make the best of your time there, as much as you can.

Try and stay hopeful.


----------



## Blood (Oct 28, 2016)

well hell that sucks... i myself never did like texas as well.


----------



## Anti (Oct 31, 2016)

I would take the probation so you can stay out and when you're on a lower level of probation when they stop supervising you then you can do what you want just don't get in trouble again during that period or you're definitely fucked.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 3, 2016)

Always be ninja with your acid kids! In my state the wrong judge will give you 20 years for it. They finally commuted the poor bastards sentence but he did like 5 to 7 years. 

@thegreazykrueger not judging you bro. I'm pro legalization/treatment. 

Its bullshit giving u a felony. Just advising the world to be clever when carrying hard drugs. Make them unscrew everything lol. I always taped my stuff to my buttcheeks...gross and painful but I walked away from several patdowns. Hidden pockets are nice too.


----------

